# Water tank won't fill



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Very happy with our 2006 Lunar Telstar but one problem is the speed we seem to run out of water. Tank capacity is quoted as 95 litres but measuring what comes out of the waste tank we are only able to get about a third of it's capacity in to it when it overflows from the filler. The gauge reads full incidentally. So, any ideas? I have seen previous messages about air locks but can't see anything wrong with the pipework. Intend getting one of those attachements which allows some pressure when filling but am also cautious about over pressure and the harm that could cause. Suggestions?\/


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi howellsroad, it could be the pipe that the pump sucks water up from the tank has worked its way out of the tank a bit and only using half a tank of water.Make sure it is pushed into the bottom of the tank :wink: 
terry
edit Makers often put smaller waste tanks on vans


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Howellsroad
You must be the other one in the world who has a Telstar like myself, nobody else seems to have one, I've only ever seen two in the last three years.
Anyway, if its like mine it could be a simple problem of you trying to fill the tank too quickly. Do you use a hosepipe or a container? I have never been able to fill with a pipe at the normal speed of flow, because the overfill pipe squirts the water out.
Try with a slow rate of flow and see if you can fill it.
I'm not certain, without finding the relative reference, but I also think that my 2006 model has 73L fresh and waste tanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Look here for specs for your model

If it is listed

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch&op=show_matches

Safe travels

Steve


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

If you get chance, and can get to it,have a look at the filler air vent pipe.
Found (with my Lunar) that even though there was a vent pipe fitted, there was no hole through the filler, so all you did was fill the tank so far and then air pressure in the tank spat the remander out. 
Take the vent pipe off, find a suitably sized drill and away you go. Take the filler off first or you end up with a hole in it.
Also I have not got a pressure filler which helps no end.
Can now fill the tank to the brim every time.

Martin.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Have just checked and capacity of fresh and waste tanks are both 67L or 14.75 gals
Dave


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks for checking Dave. Is capacity marked on tank? Even if they are same on mine still means we get less than 50% capacity. Continuing to investigate. By the way, what's your location so I can keep an eye out for you?  
Thanks for the spec information as well Steve but, not surprisingly, Telstar not on the list.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you actually physically see the tank and how full it really is?
Ours is easily visible under the settee and is opaque so you see immediately how full.

I now find it easier to fill if the van is parked RH down as the water just flows without backing up.

Ray.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I fail to see how it cannot fill the tank,even if it means filling very slowly.Water will always go to the lowest point :lol: displacing air.Are you sure the pick up pipe is fully pushed into the tank as in my first post ?
terry


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

What a great site this is and thanks for all your help. Have just measured tank and like Dave I recon capacity at about 70L but as I say, still only get half that into it. Can't see contents as it's a black tank slung beneath van. As far as I can tell all connections seem Ok and vent is clear with access to outside when filling with hose. Just had a thought though!! - After the Scotland match I will reverse MH into its parking slot and see if slight slope, working in its favour, will help get more water into tank. Slope is slight and as I indicated earlier the gauge reads full. While I'm at it I will drain contents of Fresh water tank and measure volumn.
Have not yet eliminated your option Terry. Should be able to reach pump draw off point in tank without too much difficulty to see if pipe has moved.

WILL try to get to bottom this weekend, if not, back to Brownhills Swindon and get them to sort it.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi howellsroad, are you going off the level indicator instead of just keep filling ?? they are well known for giving wrong readings :lol: even if your tank/van is not level it should not stop water entering the tank too much (air bubble)
terry


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi all (Scotland match not up to much) so --- just drained 60plus litres from fresh water tank. Capacity proved anyway 65-70 litres. Tomorrow will see if I can get same quantity into tank. More tomorrow.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi howellsroad,60 ltrs out of a poss 67 is not bad :wink: plus if you took it out from the tap you have established the pipe more or less goes into the bottom of the tank   :lol: 
terry


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

8) Hi all and with thanks to Steve, Martin, Dave, Ray & Terry for your advice and ideas here is an update. Latest tests show I can pump 55-60L from full tank which as suggested ain't bad from a 60 -65L tank. (with entry point at the top of the side of the tank rather than down into the top). Will have to see if usage next week -yes, off again, this time to Gower - is better for the two of us. I have the feeling that rate of fill may be the issue so will throttle back the tap next time. Not certain from memory if we flapped when gauge read empty or pump actually ran dry on our first trip. Certainly it has been an opportunity to verify what things look like under the van and again shows the good quality of finish on our Telstar applies just as well below ground as above. So, thanks again all. I will let you know if experience next week shows better water supply.

Tim


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys.
Just a thought does the toilet flush operate from the main tank or a filler tank :?. If it's from the main tank I should have thought that you would use 5 to 7 litres of water to flush. From memory the toilet cassette holds approx 20 litres. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Howellsroad,

I don't know how long you've been motorhoming, so it may be that you expect too much from the water supply, I know we do often, pretend water is the same price as diesel, see how long the tank lasts then, we're lucky enough to have 100 litres of fresh water, we manage to get about five days out of it = 10 showers +5 wash ups, +toilet, we don't use it for drinking, yuk, we use bottled water from home for that.

http://www.caktanks.com/index.htm

Might have an upgrade tank that may fit.

Failing anything else, cut down on use, get wet in shower, turn off, soap up etc, then rinse, 2-3 litres for each shower that way, use bottled for the teggies, and drinks.

Hope that helps


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The thetford swivel toilet full light comes on at 17 litres on ours.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi howellsroad,

Are you sure that when you get to your destination you still have a full tank? You would not be the first person to lose a fair percentage of your original fill out of the overflow on the journey. Our friends could not understand how we could manage to make our water last a lot longer than they did even though their tank was bigger. They found that they were losing about a third whilst travelling where we didn't lose any. They now have a system to block the overflow when necessary.

JohnW


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the additional suggestions. If we get it right we won't be the lone couple at the bar!
It's a Thetford model 402C fitted to the Van so flush tank is independent so not an issue. As I say, I will let you know how we get on next week.

Tim


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Kev_Behr said:


> The thetford swivel toilet full light comes on at 17 litres on ours.


I recently read the book, which said the light comes on when it's _nearly_ full; so that sounds about right.
I guess most peoples bladders are less than 3 litres..?!

Ste. P.


----------



## 111560 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Howellsroad, I have a Lunar Telstar and have the same problem as you regarding filling up the water tank. I tend now to fill the water tank by hose and when I get onto my pitch I then manually top the tank up. This can be as much as 30 litres. Good to know that I'm not the only one who has encountered this problem. :wink:


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

*Water tanl won't fill*

 Hi again all - latest on our problem - now an ex problem. Only becomes a problem if you don't understand it. Now also know that we are not totally alone in our Telstar. At least three of us.
Just back from our Tuesday to Thursday stint in wild Wales (which is more than their Rugby team were in Rome!). We managed with our full tank for four days. We did not use the shower but washed up regularly and made good use of the flannel when washing. That's as much as you need to know! As explained the toilet flush is separate and that flush water would last a good week from full I would say.
So we are beginning to learn how to work with what we have and know we can manage for at leat three days between fill ups. Drinking water is, as most seem to prefer, is a separate container and for longer, "wilder" trips I may keep a couple of these in the compartment behind the toilet in future. I still need to work on what appears to be a resticted air flow from the vent. There is a hole but I will carefully enlarge it and see if that makes filling a bit easier. Oh and thanks to other threads that have shown me how to sort out my water filling cap. Boil it, wiggle it, some silicon spray and it now works fine -for now anyway. 
We are learning lots and loving every minute. By the way, if you want to see Red Kites just pitch up for the night at Mr Burgess's CL in Llangadog just about 2 miles off the A40. Wonderful birds and a Mr Burgess is a very obliging host.
Keep in touch -especially you other "Telstars"
Thank you all again for all your thoughts and advice.

Tim (and Merle who sleeps late)


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*water tank wont fill*

one point when your measuring the water coming out of the tank 
how many litres stays in the water heater
have you drained that off and measured it


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

*Water Tank won't fill*

 
Hi Jetski
Not measured drain from water heater. Can't believe it will be much but will drain in morning. It's what comes out of the main waste tank that relly matters I think and I'm now reconciled to managing on 60 litres or thereabouts.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

A sort of related thing to bear in mind, if indeed it does apply to you; the H/W tank in my Lunar Champ is protected by an electric release valve, if the temp gets too low ?8degC? It dumps the contents. The valve is held closed electrically, so if you disconnect the battery for some reason, the tank empties itself too.
I think it's only 10 litres, but if the valve isn't 're-set' then it'll keep draining.

Ste P.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Tim

You have a PM

Dave


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Latest on Our Lunar Telstar Water issues:
Fresh water tank capacity confirmed as 65 litres approx.
Water cap now works correctly, following action taken based on advice from members
Heater capacity confirmed as 10-12 litres. Does not, I think? have auto dump valve in case of very cold weather. (will see next winter -or Alps- whichever comes sooner).
Awaiting deliver of trigger shower head - again on advice over water saving from members of this site. "Be as economical with water as you would be with deisel".
For info, having overfilled the the toilet flush tank because could not see the level clearly- overflowed into washroom tray so no damage - have learned not to overfill by cleaning the sight glass so level is now clearly seen. Fill to around 2/3 full. Capacity of tank clearly enough for 3-4 days use.
Only other water issue have at the moment is ingress of water into one of the Hella rear lights. Drain hole drilled to drain most of water but some moisture still remains. (If that's the only problem we have, we will remain very happy with "Stan")


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Tim
With regard to the hella rear lights, you might find that its not water getting in, as I first thought, but heavy condensation. I had to take them apart completely dry indoors and reassemble, reinstall and have had no problems since.
Dave


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

:? 
Thanks for that Dave but how do you take apart without cracking the thing? Ideally would like to do what you suggest and then carfully reseal in dryest environment I can achieve (Sahara?)


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Tim
Remove grey moulding from rear (four screws), disconnect all cables from assembly, takeover kitchen table, remove bulb holder and bulb from light fitting (excellent chance of removing skin from knuckles). Then the fiddley task of drying interior of lens and moulding with kitchen roll paper through the bulb hole, when done leave to dry off in the 'sahara'. Then as they say in all the best manuals, assembly is the reverse of the above.
Best of luck
Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We went on a camel ride in the Sahara in Tunisia - in the rain!!! Even the camels looked surprised!! :lol: Sorry I know it's {offtopic}


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

*Water Tank won't fill*

8) 
Come a long way from the water tank now! 
Rear light moisture is not, afraid Dave, in the lamp housing but in the round fitting itself. If I could separate the parts cleaning and drying would be easy. As it is I have used a hair dryer to warm up the plastic which, for the moment, has dried the water droplets inside the glass/plastic cover over the circle of LEDs. If the moisture has not been driven out I'm expecting droplets to reform as temperature changes. Have dribbled some sealer around the top of the lense so hopefully no great quantity of water will get in in future. We will see.

Trigger shower head? As indicated earlier and by way of conserving water, I received yesterday a trigger Shower head from Cak tanks. (It does lock on as others have pointed out -just slide button up a fraction) Problem is the head is 1/2" BSP and the existing Whale shower head has a smaller size - square thread. Anyone any idea where I might get a union to connect the pair?


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Update:
With the help of this site I have:
Sorted filling of water tank - slow fill seems to be the message (and open out breather hole behind cap)
Learned to manage water with same thrift as we do fuel -can manage 3 days on 60 litres
Fixed the filler cap so it now locks (boil it!)
Removed moisture from rear light (drill small drain hole at bottom and careful use of hair dryer) -dribbled sealer round top of lense so hopefully won't recure.
No answer to linking 1/2" BSP to existing "Whale" fitting but, four out of five is a far far better score than Mr Brown gives us.
Many thanks for all help and interest.
Tim


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi i always had problems filling my tank (not lunar though) and found out the vent pipe came back to the filler neck as soon as you started to fill the vent became blocked by the passage of water and it just kept spurting out. I took the vent of the neck and drilled a hole in the floor and shoved the pipe out. i then blocked the hole in the neck, result fills quickly right to the top.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you filling with hard or soft water?

Soft water is ok, but hard water tends to be a bit lumpy and cannot get into all the small corners. You can, therefore, get more soft water than hard water in atank of any given capacity.

We always use 'instant water powder', saves a ot on space and weight.

Just add two tablespoons of powder to a gallon of water.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Spacerunner but that's just stupid,


> Soft water is ok, but hard water tends to be a bit lumpy and cannot get into all the small corners. You can, therefore, get more soft water than hard water in atank of any given capacity.
> 
> We always use 'instant water powder', saves a ot on space and weight.
> 
> Just add two tablespoons of powder to a gallon of water.


Firstly it's desert spoons, and you have to mix it with a little hot water in a jug before adding it to the tank, otherwise it will just go lumpy.

But the best way is to pour it into the hose pipe before starting to fill, so it gets into the bottom of the tank.

If you're going to give advice you should do some research first.

Kev.


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

8) 
Sorry - your a day tool late!


----------

